# Local paint shop wants me to take a scaffold from them



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

It is a buffalo scaffold:











*never mind all the crap on shipping and warranty.. I borrowed this image from googleimage.. they can have it back when done *

They want 250.00 for it. Is it worth it? Mine would be blue. It is a buffalo multipurpose scaffolding. The lowest price I found for this unit was $239.00 and shipping on top of that.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just bought the same thing a little cheaper at lowes (so no shipping).


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

How much did you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The Buffalo outlet store is here in StL. I bought the same scaffold from them for $150. I found them through eBay. Here is their store:

http://stores.ebay.com/GUARDIAN-TOOL

I don't see any of the scaffolds listed in their store, but if you look around, find their number and give them a call.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

they have had it for years in their store. I will just tell them I am going to pass. They just wanted to get rid of it and offered 250 for it... seemed a bit high at the time and told them I would think about it.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought two from Lowes for $179 each. I've used the ones from SW too. No difference I could notice. I use them for foyers & stairs, and they for sure more than paid for themselves after just one job.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bought 2 of them a couple years ago from a Ace Tru-Value Store at the end of the season. [email protected] Lowest I've seen them anywhere else is in the $150-175 range.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

JNLP said:


> I bought two from Lowes for $179 each. I've used the ones from SW too. No difference I could notice. I use them for foyers & stairs, and they for sure more than paid for themselves after just one job.


I seen them in lowes for this price too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I missed them on sale for 179 and paid 239 apiece, I think. Might have been 229. I bought two so I could stack them.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I missed them on sale for 179 and paid 239 apiece, I think. Might have been 229. I bought two so I could stack them.


Yeah they're $229 now. Still not a bad deal when comparing to others costs. I shopped around pretty good before buying mine & the average prices I was finding were $300-$500. I was happy as hell to get them for $229, then even happier to find them on sale.


Thing I noticed though was the online price is always $229. Some Lowes around here had them on sale while others did not. I bought the last two at my Lowes & the next time there they had a brand new shipment in & they were full price again. That being said, they might have been trying to push the old stock out so it could be worth calling the closest 3-4 Lowes and get a price check in hopes of that being true and them still having some? And if no luck, ask the manager the next time they'll be on sale as the sale price is all your budget will allow you to spend at the current time as you want to get 2. 7/10 times they'll give you the sale price. No shame in saving a $100. :thumbsup:


----------



## zerowned (Jul 23, 2008)

ive used that yellow kind once at a site i was at, very nice little setup... i would buy a set or 2 if they were on sale.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Yeah they're $229 now. Still not a bad deal when comparing to others costs. I shopped around pretty good before buying mine & the average prices I was finding were $300-$500. I was happy as hell to get them for $229, then even happier to find them on sale.
> 
> 
> Thing I noticed though was the online price is always $229. Some Lowes around here had them on sale while others did not. I bought the last two at my Lowes & the next time there they had a brand new shipment in & they were full price again. That being said, they might have been trying to push the old stock out so it could be worth calling the closest 3-4 Lowes and get a price check in hopes of that being true and them still having some? And if no luck, ask the manager the next time they'll be on sale as the sale price is all your budget will allow you to spend at the current time as you want to get 2. 7/10 times they'll give you the sale price. No shame in saving a $100. :thumbsup:


You guys ever talk to your local Lowes prodesk? I am pretty well known in mine as I have rebuilt alot of exteriors and would constantly come in buying stuff. Anyhow if you let them know what you want, they will give you a discount on the merch, not wood unless you have a certain project that will be hefty.. but all other things, I bought my Hitachi NR 90AE full head nailer from em for 10% off, I have a siding nailer I got from them also they gave me a NICE discount on because they only had 1 in stock.. My mitre saw I got for 60.00 off cause me and the tool guy shoot the bull all the time, he looked in the system and found that that particular model wasn't a national stock item so he sold it to me for 89.00 and it was normally 150.00  Yeah they will work with you on stuff. 

I will call the manager tomorrow and ask to at least meet the price. He should. I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

spoke with him today, he told me that he could do it for $213.00 :thumbsup:


----------

